# Co-Branding with a BIG Company???



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

We were recently offered to Co-Brand with a big company which specializes in drinks. They are a multi-million dollar company that is listed on the stock exchange. You think it's a good marketing strategy to work with this company?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Depends what you mean by co-branding. Are you working on a specific project? They want you to make t-shirts for them? 

Can you give us any more information?


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

EnMartian said:


> Depends what you mean by co-branding. Are you working on a specific project? They want you to make t-shirts for them?
> 
> Can you give us any more information?


 
Yes make special tshirts with design for their special events. They work with a lot of pro athletes in the hockey sport. So they will have direct contact with all the athletes and teams. I would think this is a good advertising strategy for us. What you guys think?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are they paying you? Are you paying them?

What exactly do you put into the deal? What exactly do you get out of it?

What exactly do they put into the deal? What exactly do they get out of it?

Those questions and answers will help us (and you) figure out whether this is a good opportunity or not.


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

Raygunz187 said:


> Yes make special tshirts with design for their special events. They work with a lot of pro athletes in the hockey sport. So they will have direct contact with all the athletes and teams. I would think this is a good advertising strategy for us. What you guys think?


 
It's co-branding - they are getting the shirts and designs/ideas from us for Free. And we are getting direct source to the athletes and events.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> And we are getting direct source to the athletes and events.


What exactly does that mean "direct source to the athletes and events"?

Do you get to sell your products at the events? Will the athletes be officially endorsing your products?

Without knowing the details, it's hard to know whether it's a good opportunity or waste of time.

It could be a great move with a lot of effective exposure, or it could be that they are taking advantage of their BIG company status to get free stuff without little in exchange that will benefit your company in the long (or short) run.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

So they get your work for free and you get to present your ideas to the athletes? From what you've said so far it sounds like they're getting the better end of the deal. Having access doesn't necessarily guarantee sales. If you're allowed to sell your own stuff at the events, that might change things a little.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds pretty vague all around... need more details to see if this will benefit both parties equally... 
always have the attitude that what you have is more valuable than what they do... good luck


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

We're not selling..it's more of a marketing scheme on our part..they can get our shirts to the athletes hands....it's strictly promotional on our part




EnMartian said:


> So they get your work for free and you get to present your ideas to the athletes? From what you've said so far it sounds like they're getting the better end of the deal. Having access doesn't necessarily guarantee sales. If you're allowed to sell your own stuff at the events, that might change things a little.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

How many $$$s are we talking here? Does the amount fit into your marketing budget?


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

I do not understand why you would ask for this kind of advice in a public forum. This is an important decision you need to make with your company. Gather the people you trust the most, and come up with the best option. 

Also, why would you discuss deals in a public forum?

Bad move in my opinion.


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

You need to look at what you're getting out of the deal. I had a radio station that wanted 200 shirts and I would be mentioned as a sponsor in their ads for some event they were having. A so-so deal but the problem was that their target audience was about 80 miles away from my target audience. It just wasn't worth it for me to go down that road because how may people are going that far for a few shirts? Good try 106.9. So if you see some real benefits then go for it but if it feels like a burn it might be, don't let yourself be taken by the big guys with "good deals".


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Kapedan said:


> I do not understand why you would ask for this kind of advice in a public forum. This is an important decision you need to make with your company. Gather the people you trust the most, and come up with the best option.
> 
> Also, why would you discuss deals in a public forum?
> 
> Bad move in my opinion.


Sometimes if the people in your company are also inexperienced in dealing with this kind of matter, it helps to get a second opinion. It's not like they are giving us the name of the company or the exact details of the deal, and of course the final decision is up to them - so what is the harm?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ya know something about this whole thing does not sound right..
If they are such a big company.. they could afford to pay you for the shirts..lol.
In order for it to be a shirt that the Pros would wear.. It seems to me it would have to be a very High quality shirt.. and something more than just a run of the mill design on it..

Is the design gonna be a design with their product or logo on it?
do you get to have your logo on it?
and How many shirts are they wanting?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Big companies as you are talking about unless you are advised by a proffesional ( lawyer and such) will chew you up and spit you out in a heartbeat and move on to the next small guy and do the same. I have seen this done by big companies before, when they get their hands on you they will dribble money your way normally 90 to 120 days out just to keep you in their clutches or discount your billing for various reasons, unless you know what you are doing which by the looks of it you don't by airing this on a open forum I would steer way clear of this one, trust me the golden carrot they dangle in front of you will rot in no time.


----------



## thefantasyman (Oct 9, 2007)

Interesting topic....

Let's assume this is for real and let's assume we keep this simple. You want to make shirts for a large company to help advertise your biz to the athletes and at the same time, they want you to provide the shirts for free, right? I guess the question is.... how many shirts are you providing? Are you making shirts for every event? A set amount of events? etc. That's quite costly for you I'd imagine. 

Assuming this is for real, at the very least, the company should allow you to sell your shirts at the events. If you are providing free merchandise, they should provide you free avenues to market and sell your brand. Telling you that this deal will get your shirts noticed by athletes is crapola.

Example.... I recently promoted an event at a local bar/club. I worked with an Energy Drink who was the official sponsor of the event. In order for them to promote their drink, the club let them come in, set up a sampling station, and had the energy drink girls sell the energy drinks with the liquor in it. The catch was, the energy drink had to buy a bottle of the liquor from the bar. So, the club let the energy drink promote as long as it bought the bottle from the bar. The energy drink people got to keep the money made from the energy drink/liquor mix, the girls made the tips, and everyone was happy.

What did the Bar/Club get out of this? Free promotion (Bar doesnt spend a dime, just opens the doors) that the energy drink/girls would be there, more people through the door on a Thursday night than normal means more money spent on drinks/food, etc than usual.

What did the energy drink get out of it? Free promtion, cash profits from selling the shots, opened up future sales of cases of energy drinks for that specific club....all for the cost of a bottle of liquor.

In YOUR situation, this would be you without being allowed to sell the shots at the event or sell the cases to the club in the future...... That may not be the best example but you get the idea....

Getting athletes/teams to wear your gear is a great idea obviously, but in order to provide free merchandise, you need to get more back than just the thought of the Athletes liking your gear.....especially if you are doing this for a multi million dollar company. Like the other guy said.." They will chew you up and spit you out" . Be a negotiator! Don't let them take advantage. Chances are, you'll provide the shirts, the athletes will wear them and they'll have no clue who made them or where they came from.......


----------

